# to máme za to



## aedude94

Hey guys! Alright, I have a question about translating this song to English (from Czech). haha. Ok, so here are the lyrics:


seš víla lipís 
      máš bílý auto
      všechny nás vozíš 
      a to máme za to
     že známe heslo lipís mi káya




Now I will attempt to translate them but I am not sure about a few words. Alright here it goes! haha:

You are a fairy (something?!?!)
You have a white car
You take (carry..) all of us
and we have it behind it
We know the password, (???!?) 


Alright, why is there a "ze" before "zname heslo"?? Also, what do lipis and kaya mean? Thanks!!!!


----------



## El Diablo

"Že" is alright here, it's a phrase TO MAME ZA TO ZE... Sorry but I can't remember any acceptable translation to English. "Lipís mi káya"-is definitely not Czech because "a" can not be followed by "y" in Czech.


----------



## cajzl

1982 - Vypsaná fixa

You are the fairy "Lipís"
You've got a white car
You are carrying all of us
because
We know the password "lipís mi káya"

to máme za to, že známe heslo = _it is on account of knowing the password_

In Czech "lipís mi káya" means nothing. It sounds like a little child wants to say "Líbí se mi Kája".


----------



## Jana337

aedude94 said:


> Hey guys! Alright, I have a question about translating this song to English (from Czech). haha. Ok, so here are the lyrics:
> 
> 
> seš víla lipís
> máš bílý auto
> všechny nás vozíš
> a to máme za to
> že známe heslo lipís mi káya
> 
> Now I will attempt to translate them but I am not sure about a few words. Alright here it goes! haha:
> 
> You are a fairy (something?!?!)
> You have a white car
> You take (carry..) all of us You drive all of us
> and we have it behind it  and that's because
> We know the password , (???!?)
> 
> 
> Alright, why is there a "ze" before "zname heslo"?? Also, what do lipis and kaya mean? Thanks!!!!


I am about as confused as you.  

The word "lipís" and "káya" do not mean anything. They were probably invented for the sake of the song.

Anyway, let me explain briefly the fourth line:
Mít něco za něco - to deserve something for having done something (bad, neutral, good)(malicious glee)
He scolded you? It serves you right! You shouldn't have been cheeky. - To máš za to, že jsi tak drzý.
Alternatives: Dobře ti tak! Patří ti to.

(lamenting ingratitude)
_You_ are telling _me _I should mind my own business? That's what you are telling me after all I have done for you? - Já se mám starat o sebe? A to mám za to, co jsem pro tebe všechno udělala?

(compensation, exchange, reward)
_Like the case in the song
_​Anyway, you probably know it is not a good idea to study a language from lyrics. This group's texts are often utterly bizarre and surreal. 

Edit: Aha, too slow. That's what happens when you do too many things at once.


----------



## .Lola.

Hi,
I just read some interview with the band, where they said that the meaning of "*lipís mi káya*" is a secret.


----------



## aedude94

Thanks everyone! Though the "to mit za to" thing is still confusing! But thank you!!!  haha


----------



## cajzl

*To mám za svou snahu.*
*To mám za to, že se snažím.*
=
*I've got it (as a reward/a compensation) for my effort.*
*I've got it (in exchange) for my effort.*

*To mám za svou neopatrnost.*
*To mám za to, že jsem neopatrný.*
*=*
*I've got it (as a punishment) for my carelessness.*
In other words: It is a consequence of my carelessness. To je důsledek mé neopatrnosti.


----------

